# Has IBS caused you to live a "Sheltered Life"?



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes or No Question:Looking back now it definitely has for me.I used to be very outgoing and athletic until about the age of 12 when the IBS started to kick in.At first it was just a minor annoyance; but eventually at about the age of 15 it really started to affect my life.I started not hanging around my friends, started to spend more time in front of the computer/television/reading instead of socializing.I did 4 sports in high school but aside from that I never ventured out of anything that wasn't required.And then in College it got horrid and during Sophomore I didn't do anything besides study, sleep, and regurgitate. I never went out at night. And all my roommate did was watch movies.I have been to 4 different parties in College(I had to recap this in my head), and have never been to a nightclub.I had about 10 friends in High School who I would consider good friends and about 1-2 people in College who I would consider acquaintances more than friends. Now at the age of 22 I have been trying fairly hard to get out of my comfort zone- But still being introverted for so long has its consequences.I guess I could convince myself that the IBS made me act/think like an adult at age 15. I skipped the teenager/young adult phase completely; and even if I wanted to I could never pretend to enjoy the activities shared by people my age.I guess my point is that you should watch out for what such a Health condition can do to your mind; especially if your mind is like mine and you are constantly thinking.In a way it has helped me(I never really did anything harmful to myself) but then again I will never be young again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Simple answer to that Brian - "no" - but I have such mild IBS as for it to be rarely bothersome. Have other conditions caused life-compromising changes - you bet your auntie Nellie.During the winter of 2005/spring of 2006 I was "laid low" (if I can put it like that) with the most appalling clinical depression - it drove me to attempt suicide and I spent 6 not-very-nice weeks in a psychiatric unit. I was forced to go back to basics and almost learn again how to be a functional human being - I put my family and those that I love through absolute HELL - 2 teenagers, my husband and our baby girl of 6.Without sounding too dramatic - I feel like I've been born again - I still get black days and moments of crippling self-doubt but I've travelled to the States and to Canada and much more importantly, seen my children develop and flourish.In a hideous kind of way, I'm sure its made me a more robust and forgiving individual. My depression is part and parcel of who I am - granted, its not always the easiest bedfellow - would it have been better if I'd never been ill - well I can't answer that one.We all of us just have to make the very best of whatever particular s**t life chucks at us - I have a friend with MS who manages with grace and style and considerable courage - she always says "MS will have to live with me rather than the other way around".I feel so sorry that somebody who is so young has had to put up with so much physical discomfort but without sounding too Polyannaish - you have to just go out, grab life by the balls and make the very best of the situation you find yourself in.Good luckSue, Manchester, UK


----------



## McGruber (Feb 18, 2009)

I would say so, but not necessarily sheltered - just far more solitary than normal. I used to be far more active than I am now, and more "livelier", if you will, at social gatherings. Overall, I am so wrapped up in trying to get better or deal with the struggles of IBS that I don't feel like I am my normal self, or at least the person I was before. And I think over time that has actually changed who I am - unfortunately. I don't get out nearly as much as I used to. I lived in the Rockies for a while, and rarely was able to enjoy wilderness because of IBS, for instance. It sucks, but it could be worse - I work regularly and can go out to dinner and other gatherings. But my life is undoubtedly far more solitary than it otherwise would be.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, in every way. I definitely lead a sheltered life. I´ve had pretty severe stomach problems ever since I was a kid so I don´t really know what it´s like to be "normal". But now that I´m a young adult I struggle with pretty bad constipation, too, so things have gotten even more difficult. It´s hard to be a young person with IBS, it makes you so different from everyone else ... you have to plan everything in advance and even if you have everything planned you never know how everything´s gonna turn out ( usually not very well in my case). Because of IBS I´ve developed a pretty low self-esteem and social anxiety issues over the years. I know I´d always be a shy person, that´s who I am no matter what, but with IBS I´m so insecure around strangers that I try to avoid any contact apart from a few close friends I´ve known for years. Life with IBS sucks, not to mention all the rude comments that go my way, people telling me I´m lazy/incapable/weird because I spend most of the time in my room or in the dorms during the school year. To an extent it has made me more sympathetic to pain and suffering of other people, more tolerant and understanding ... I don´t know, this is about the only positive thing about it. It still sucks big time.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

The short answer is "Yes, absolutely". I can hardly call my life a life due to IBS. I am 29 years old and IBS has had an enormous negative impact on my life from the age of 12.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh dear - this is turning into a right dreary thread. Look, don't think I don't have enormous sympathy for all of you - but get a grip - this isn't cancer for heaven's sake. All of us have health wrinkles don't we - but you've got to try and turn your thinking around - try and make a list of all the things you can do, have been able to achieve. Unless you are bedbound - there are bound to be good things in everyone's lives.Sue


----------

